# Jobseeker's Benefit after redundancy



## Dublin_Resident (25 Jun 2016)

Hi All,

I am being made redundant by my employer.
I think I understand the jobseeker's benefit that I am entitled to personally but I'm not sure if I can claim for my partner and our baby.

I recently took unpaid parental leave where we visited the in laws in my partners home country outside the EU. While there she set up a small business. Her family are keeping the business ticking over now that we are back in Ireland - it's a long way from turning a profit as yet.

Am I entitled to claim jobseeker's benefit for her and our baby on my application form? We are all full time residents in Ireland.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## amtc (26 Jun 2016)

if jb not means tested - so yes


----------



## Black Sheep (27 Jun 2016)

It is not means tested for you but you need sufficient contributions. 
There will be a question on the Jobseekers application regarding your wife/partner's income in order to establish her level of income (if any) as her portion is means tested. If she has zero income you will be entitled to dependent allowance for her. If she has some income it may be reduced.


----------



## Dublin_Resident (5 Jul 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I have plenty of contributions so no issue there.

My partner has a tiny income from a separate business she started in Ireland a while back. That is pretty much on hold right now however I was planning on putting that on the form to be as transparent as possible.

She doesn't have any current income from the business that she set up abroad although of course that is the goal further down the line. Is this something that we should be declaring now? 

She sometimes posts references to the business on social media so I'm sure how that would be viewed by Social Welfare?


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Jul 2016)

As you will be going to SW to sign on immediately following the redundancy you will therefore have the opportunity to discuss your partner's situation with them and they will advise


----------

